# If you really belive in your nuets



## Clonebranch (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok I have been growing hydro for a few years and to be compleatly honest I have use many brands of solution micro 2part 3part and I really have not been impressed in any of it ecept for Koolbloom I really want to go back to hydro so who is going to stand up for what they know really works Can anything touch a good dirt mix


----------



## Clonebranch (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry about that I havn Not been growing hydro for a few yrs Nothing worked good enough Any breakout nutes. Lately


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 9, 2015)

I went back Hydro because I couldn't stand a lot of issues with soil. Good luck man!  

I have great results in hydro with Jungle Juice. I've heard GH 3 part Flora line was decent.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2015)

General Hydroponics Flora 3 part series is good and not expensive. Especially when you buy the 3 parts by the Gallon bottles. You might need some Cal/Mag+ in Flower, especially in Hydro,  but other than that it is good to go.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2015)

Kool Bloom is a bloom additive only and not a complete nute line.  And I personally have not been too impressed with Kool Bloom--i.e. I have not seen much difference in growth between grows that I use the Kool Bloom and those I don't.  There are also 2 different Kool Bloom formulas.  One of them is liquid and is 0-10-10 and one is dry and is 2-45-28  I use GH nutes for hydro.  I generally use the Flora Nova Grow for veg and use the GH Flora (not the Nova) Micro bloom using the Lucas formula for flowering.  Like Hamster, I find that I need to use Cal Mag during flowering.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 9, 2015)

I believe that Liquid KoolBloom has really helped with my aroma and flavor since introducing it. It could be just me, but I think the "pungent" smell/flavor of the Liquid KoolBloom works itself in there. I feel like my last harvest of running a strain I've ran exactly the same twice (so 3rd harvest on this strain) my product was the best tasting and smelling that it's ever been, and the only change was adding that. 

It's rather cheap when you factor in how much you use, so I'm going to keep using it for now. Who knows... I could just be crazy. But hey, I swear by Bloombastic too, so who knows. Maybe I am crazy?  

I honestly think the next 2 days immediately after application of Bloombastic, the buds super increase in size and THC production. They glisten pretty much 24 hours after feeding.  


Sorry for my rambles, I'm a bit medicated. Oh, and I think I'm slightly crazy. But aren't we all?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2015)

Clonebranch said:


> Ok I have been growing hydro for a few years and to be compleatly honest I have use many brands of solution micro 2part 3part and I really have not been impressed in any of it ecept for Koolbloom I really want to go back to hydro so who is going to stand up for what they know really works *Can anything touch a good dirt mix*


 
Clonebranch--I think that most growers who grow both hydro and soil find that the hydro outperforms the soil grows especially during veg.  I get a lot better and more explosive growth from hydro than I ever get with soil.  Hydro is a lot harder than soil though.  If you did not have good luck several years ago, it probably had nothing at all to do with nutes and more to do with pH, ppms, or root temps or something like that rather than the brand of nutes you used.

DGF, what is cheap is relative to how much money you have.  I live now on an amount of money that most would find almost impossible.  I have not tried Bloombastic--maybe I will try and work it into the budget :rofl:.  But note, that clonebranch was talking about using only Kool Bloom and no regular nutes.  Cannabis does not live on P and alone.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh indeed.. no, I was merly saying how much I had a new found love for LKBloom and why hah  And touche' on the money part, I would have to agree there..my bad. 

Bloombastic, is one of the more expensive Bloom Boosters....but I'd give anything to show it to you! Just to have you smell it hah. I don't know, I like to smell each and everything I put into my plants. Generally, I love almost every smell, but especially Bloombastic. It reminds me of "a warm Spring day, deep near a cool / semi-shaded marsh with explosive flower growth." Hard to explain, but the smell almost gives me nostalgia.  

Hope you get a chance to get some sometime. A little bit goes a long way!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 11, 2015)

Many people use GH Flora 3part with Good results. I have never used it myself. I love AN Jungle Juice 3part. I also recommend using a calmag additive along with it. I grow in coco coir in hydro so I have to use the calmag in small doses throughout the whole grow to prevent magnesium deficiency from popping up. The Jungle Juice lasts a long time for me.


----------



## Clonebranch (Feb 11, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Kool Bloom is a bloom additive only and not a complete nute line.  And I personally have not been too impressed with Kool Bloom--i.e. I have not seen much difference in growth between grows that I use the Kool Bloom and those I don't.  There are also 2 different Kool Bloom formulas.  One of them is liquid and is 0-10-10 and one is dry and is 2-45-28  I use GH nutes for hydro.  I generally use the Flora Nova Grow for veg and use the GH Flora (not the Nova) Micro bloom using the Lucas formula for flowering.  Like Hamster, I find that I need to use Cal Mag during flowering.



Thanks for any input I fully understand what Koolbloom is and personally I will not grow without it it's not that it increases mass It's all about the end results Hydro or dirt  I have pic of bud grown from clones by different grower the proof is undeniable and I'm only speaking on the origanl liquid I havenot tried the dry 
Most in my area use monster bloom which may help produce more bud But I'm for quality not quantity and can taste MB To be fair I'm unsure of others flushing methods


----------



## Clonebranch (Feb 11, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Clonebranch--I think that most growers who grow both hydro and soil find that the hydro outperforms the soil grows especially during veg.  I get a lot better and more explosive growth from hydro than I ever get with soil.  Hydro is a lot harder than soil though.  If you did not have good luck several years ago, it probably had nothing at all to do with nutes and more to do with pH, ppms, or root temps or something like that rather than the brand of nutes you used.
> 
> DGF, what is cheap is relative to how much money you have.  I live now on an amount of money that most would find almost impossible.  I have not tried Bloombastic--maybe I will try and work it into the budget :rofl:.  But note, that clonebranch was talking about using only Kool Bloom and no regular nutes.  Cannabis does not live on P and alone.



Hemp Goddess I neaver said I had bad luck with it (Hydro) I simply was saying that I was not impressed with the nuets on the market at that time as I have used the top of the line from several shops in different states and in Canada I had several years playing around with the method Baseing every thing on what I can do in dirt I recently found this fourm and really just wanted to see what nuets/brands most where using nowadays after all it has been a few years As for the Koolbloom I know what it is I hoped people would stand up for what they are using meaning (Hydro Nute) be it General hydro,Advanced Nutes,BC,Dutch pro etc as I did for CB


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 11, 2015)

I use: 
GH, 
Flora Series (3-part) 
Floralicious Plus
Rapid Start 
KoolBloom

mix-n-match to seedling/clone/veg/bloom

5 gallon tote, DWC hydro grow in a SMALL, LED, DIY-cabinet


----------



## zem (Feb 11, 2015)

i took the commercial route and looked into what big farms use, and when they grow tons of premium hydro product, they don't go buying these silly priced ferts. I got the chemicals in parts and have full control over what to feed. it is awesome but i strictly advise small indoor growers with limited space,knowledge or passion for this, NOT to take that route LOL


----------



## samarta (Feb 15, 2015)

A lot is said here about nutes. IMO you can have great nutes and sh***aving cream for smoke if you do not hit ALL Marks. Temp (inside and outside the res), Lights, air stones, ventilation, PH,PPM, Good res changes! and water quality.  I ran out of one brand before the end of my grow, switched to a different brand and never missed a beat because I did not and have not allowed any dramatic swings in anything.  With the nutes, I hit almost exactly the same PPM as the previous dose.  A good strain will do all it can if you just feed it and provide the optimum environment.


----------



## Deman (Feb 21, 2015)

zem said:


> i took the commercial route and looked into what big farms use, and when they grow tons of premium hydro product, they don't go buying these silly priced ferts. I got the chemicals in parts and have full control over what to feed. it is awesome but i strictly advise small indoor growers with limited space,knowledge or passion for this, NOT to take that route LOL



I use salt based chemical fertilizers as well and love the results. I got the recipe from some very experienced growers that said they got it from some old Dutch guy that was involved in gro shows for a long time. 

The greatest benefit is the dramatically lower costs of nutes overall. It can be a fairly large initial cash outlay as I buy 35 to 50 lb bags of each chemical and a couple of the 6 I use can cost over $150 each but the rest are inexpensive. I run two four thousand watt rooms with 80 gal reservoirs and my bags of Nutes can last months or even years, thus the low cost overall

I tried a couple of complete organic grows (built my own super soil and watered only). The first one went ok with similar yields to my hydro grows but the second one went sideways. I just don't have enuf experience with organic yet so back to what I know works.

PS. I do add amendments to the nute mix in the res such as floralicious plus always and kool bloom and flora nectar during bud.


----------



## zem (Feb 22, 2015)

Deman said:


> I use salt based chemical fertilizers as well and love the results. I got the recipe from some very experienced growers that said they got it from some old Dutch guy that was involved in gro shows for a long time.
> 
> The greatest benefit is the dramatically lower costs of nutes overall. It can be a fairly large initial cash outlay as I buy 35 to 50 lb bags of each chemical and a couple of the 6 I use can cost over $150 each but the rest are inexpensive. I run two four thousand watt rooms with 80 gal reservoirs and my bags of Nutes can last months or even years, thus the low cost overall
> 
> ...



which 2 parts cost over 150?  what are the 6 chemicals that you use? I use: calcium nitrate, potassium nitrate monopottassiim phosphate, magnesium sulfate, potassium sulfate, and trace element mix./


----------



## Deman (Feb 25, 2015)

zem said:


> which 2 parts cost over 150?  what are the 6 chemicals that you use? I use: calcium nitrate, potassium nitrate monopottassiim phosphate, magnesium sulfate, potassium sulfate, and trace element mix./



Exact same chemicals as I use.
The potassium phosphate is $170 for a bag now ( 35 lbs I think) and the potassium nitrate is now unavailable to regular folks as it is deemed a dangerous chemical now ( saltpetre can be used in making explosives I guess). My local hydro store says they can find it but it would cost $800 or so. I got lucky and bought the last bag available in my area a few months ago from a local feed and seed store and it should last a very long time as I don't use it in veg cycle.


----------



## zem (Feb 26, 2015)

so you only use potassium nitrate in flowering? i use potassium nitrate the least because many times i find myself trying to lower the nitrate and i have potassium sources in MPK and potassium sulfate. i would sometimes grow without adding any at all. I am searching for potassium silicate too


----------



## Clonebranch (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the post Zem this is what I'm looking for I have tried about every mainstream thing on the market It seems the best most successful growers I have known mix there on as I have yet to find any off the shelf product that can out proform dirt with a good castings mix adding in a bit of this and that and koolbloom in flowering sad but true


----------



## grodude (Feb 28, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Kool Bloom is a bloom additive only and not a complete nute line.  And I personally have not been too impressed with Kool Bloom--i.e. I have not seen much difference in growth between grows that I use the Kool Bloom and those I don't.  There are also 2 different Kool Bloom formulas.  One of them is liquid and is 0-10-10 and one is dry and is 2-45-28  I use GH nutes for hydro.  I generally use the Flora Nova Grow for veg and use the GH Flora (not the Nova) Micro bloom using the Lucas formula for flowering.  Like Hamster, I find that I need to use Cal Mag during flowering.



A question for you and hamster if you don't mind. Do you only use calmag during flower? I'm going to be using the lucas formula all the way through, but either way was told calmag would be needed all the way through with the GH nutes.


----------



## Clonebranch (Mar 2, 2015)

why would you need to use calmag in veg stage unless you are starting out with a nute. deficiency If so I would question my choice of product Let your plants tell you what they need They will not lie to you I'm sure calmag would work well for you if your crop starts showing tell tell signs of a calcium def.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 2, 2015)

I use it in veg (very little amounts) just to make sure it's available if they call upon MG. Sure, I may be wasting money, but I'm willing to do so if it helps at all. I just feel it's right to give them a little. Same with Hygrozyme...lots of info would suggest it's a waste, but there's some info that suggest it isn't a waste to use in veg. It helps break down the chelated nutes... I *believe*


----------



## Deman (Mar 2, 2015)

zem said:


> so you only use potassium nitrate in flowering? i use potassium nitrate the least because many times i find myself trying to lower the nitrate and i have potassium sources in MPK and potassium sulfate. i would sometimes grow without adding any at all. I am searching for potassium silicate too



My mistake
I only use it DURING veg cycle.


----------

